# Whats the best way to store an Espresso Machine.



## tobimax (Jul 7, 2015)

I´m going away this winter to work and will away for 3months at a time. I have a Gaggia TS HX machine, will it be okay with just the rest water in the boiler? Or is there anything else I could do?

OK it will need a flush before I use it again,but any other suggestions.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Drain it as much as possible and don't leave it anywhere it can freeze.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Pity you aren't near me, I'd look after it for you..


----------

